
Magic Transit: Network Functions at Cloudflare Scale - gyre007
https://blog.cloudflare.com/magic-transit-network-functions/
======
donalhunt
The blog post is a lot more informative than the email I received from them
selling it (points at [https://www.cloudflare.com/lp/magic-
transit/](https://www.cloudflare.com/lp/magic-transit/)).

